

Ask HN: What do you think of http://decks.io? - sausheong

Hello HN.<p>I wanted to scratch a specific itch -- how can a speaker/presenter do remote presentation and control his slides, without installing proprietary software?<p>The result is http://decks.io. It has a very specific purpose to allow someone doing presentations to show and control a set of slides to a wide range of audience. Simply send anyone a URL then start the presentation!<p>Slides can be uploaded directly or through Dropbox. Controlling the slides can be done through any HTML5-compliant browser, including ones on smartphones and tablets. The slides can even be scribbled on! No additional plugins or software required.<p>Slides can be viewed from any browser, anywhere without installing any plugins or software either.<p>Would appreciate feedback and comments on it. It's useful for me, but would it be useful for you?<p>Here's the link again:<p>http://decks.io
======
thomasd
Hi sausheong. It would be nice if there are more information (e.g. videos)
showing how it works. I don't think many people will want to sign up to
something they have no idea about just to try.

~~~
sausheong
Thanks for the feedback. It's a good idea and I'm on it.

------
SunboX
Why not "sign up with existing DropBox account"?

------
Robby2012
what about if I don't have internet?

~~~
sausheong
It's a cloud based service :)

~~~
SunboX
web-cache, offline/persistant storage ... DropBox is "cloud-based" but I can
use it without WiFi

~~~
Robby2012
that's what I'm asking, what happens if I don't have internet? does it work
offline or is there any way to make it work?

~~~
sausheong
I see what you mean. The current service is entirely cloud-based meaning you
can't view the slides without an Internet connection. It follows the model for
most remote presentation software.

I see the benefits of having off-line presentations but that's more in the
domain of Slideshare, where you can download the slides and view them offline.
However this means the presenter is no longer able to control the presentation
any more and this is one of the main reasons for the service.

